# Why CPUs Aren't Getting Any Faster



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Why CPUs Aren't Getting Any Faster.



> *Making computers faster means relying on the central processing unit (CPU) less than ever before. The Central Processing Unit (CPU)--the component that has defined the performance of your computer for many years--has hit a wall.*


-- Tom


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

No surprise there, this is pretty common knowledge for anyone that has assembled a modern system.


----------



## helpgurus (Oct 15, 2010)

There are many factors on that. It would be the memory bandwidth problem.


----------

